# Construction Journal 24"x18"x24"



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Well my custom 75 gallon is growing in very nicely and I am loving it in my living room. But I feel almost empty now that my project is finished.  

So... In order to keep myself occupied (as if full time work/Full time student weren't enough) I have decided to start another Project, and this time hopefully do a better job at making a construction journal. The last few tanks I have done I have tried to do a construction journal outlining the the transformation of my rainforest step by step but I always just get to lazy and never finish them, So this time I am going to start from the beginning.

So like a painter starts with a blank canvis I will start with my new Exo Terra.

(Pics to come soon)


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Not too many people here actually finish their journals. Be unique and do yours all the way through


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

As Promised this will be the start of my Project. As stated above I am going to do my very best to keep up with this construction Journal step by step.

So with out further ado let the Journal begin.

The newly received tank.


























\

My first impressions when I got this tank home.. 

It is a lot bigger then it looked.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Well I guess first things first. I am thinking on this tank instead of doing the traditional Gs foam silicon and coco I would go with either Epiweb or Tree Fern Panel for the sides and background.

Though Rather recently I did read a post about the Epiweb and a frogs food getting stuck in it and dying. Makes me kinda think twice about it. Can anyone shed some light on if it is just a freak accident or something that is very likley to happen if you use epiweb?

And as far as drilling the tank I think I am going to opt out of that for two reasons.
1. I dont want to have it crack.
2. This tank was a Pain to get into my car and out. And I live on the 3rd floor of an apartment building with no elevators.

So instead of drilling I am going to go with Leca or peat bricks instead of a false floor and have a siphon pvc tube instead of a drain.

Other then those decisions that need to made I guess I need to start FF proofing this tank.
As I have noticed so far there are 3 possible escape Points.
1. Middle of doors (where they connect)
2. Where the doors connect to the tank on either side of them.
3. In the top where the cords could possibly come out of tank.

Not sure when I will start FF proofing it but I will make sure to take pictures.


----------



## DePastino (Feb 28, 2008)

I will be watching this thread with interest since I purchased this exact enclosure for my cobalts.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Thought I'd share a mod that I do on Exo-Terras for siphoning. You'll notice the vents just under the door. Set them closed, then drill a hole through the plastic. Feed a small gauge length of aquarium through the hole and down into the drainage layer. Works wonders!


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Well so far this has been slow going. Just been busy with work and school. But today I managed to finish fruitfly proofing the tank.

I only siliconed the three gaps on the front of the tank.

Stay tuned...More to come soon.


----------



## rutledgek (May 5, 2008)

How did you silicone these areas and still use them? Or do you not use them.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

I just siliconed them and ran a razor blade through them so they still open.


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

good idea crb_22601! I tried to do that to my exo and the doors just keep getting stuck. I will have to try that!


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks little dip but I need to put a disclaimer that it wasn't my idea I am just following what other great froggers have done in the past. But If you want to credit me for it, go ahead. :lol:


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

On the subject of FF proofing Exos, there does seem to be a bit of variability in how closely the edges of the glass doors contact. I've never bother with modifying an Exo beyond adding a drain or siphon tube, and never seem to have had any issues with FF escapees. The screen top is another matter completely.


----------



## DePastino (Feb 28, 2008)

flyangler18 said:


> On the subject of FF proofing Exos, there does seem to be a bit of variability in how closely the edges of the glass doors contact. I've never bother with modifying an Exo beyond adding a drain or siphon tube, and never seem to have had any issues with FF escapees. *The screen top is another matter completely*.


May I ask how you've dealt with it since I will soon have to address mine? I was thinking that I'd have to make a lid out of acrylic.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> May I ask how you've dealt with it since I will soon have to address mine? I was thinking that I'd have to make a lid out of acrylic.


Sure- simple window glass cut to fit inside the lip of provided by the screen and the spline of the lid. I just drop it into place, but other froggers have siliconed these in. I tend to have them cut 1-2 inches short front to back to allow for some passive ventilation. In a pinch, Glad Press n' Seal works wonders- though less aesthetically appealing (if that matters to you).


----------



## DePastino (Feb 28, 2008)

flyangler18 said:


> > May I ask how you've dealt with it since I will soon have to address mine? I was thinking that I'd have to make a lid out of acrylic.
> 
> 
> Sure- simple window glass cut to fit inside the lip of provided by the screen and the spline of the lid. I just drop it into place, but other froggers have siliconed these in. I tend to have them cut 1-2 inches short front to back to allow for some passive ventilation. In a pinch, Glad Press n' Seal works wonders- though less aesthetically appealing (if that matters to you).


Thanks, I may do that.

I don't want to eliminate the screen lid if I can help it because it fits so nicely.


----------



## rednkhuntertd (Jul 26, 2007)

I would recommend drilling the tank for an external filter. I had no problems drilling my exo, but of coarse I had a buddy of mine drill it for me. It was all worth in though in the end! Can't wait to see how your tank turns out!


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Well this update has been long overdue. As I promised I would keep you updated with my exo terra step by step and I am doing my best at that. So with out further ado...



















Shots from above (just figuring out the layout)



















Shots from the top to show the ledges.

And once I have it the way I want it the permanent foam.



















I plan on doing something similar to the sides as well so stay tuned.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Well I think I might actually complete this journal.

Here are some of the shots with the gs background being finished





































Here are some while I was applying the coco fiber





































Right Side










Left Side









Top Shot










And Now a few touch ups then I can start the planting.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Well I have had a lot of views but no comments yet  . Its all good, I am excited because I am actually following through with my journal. Its a first for me.  

Anyway I am kinda stumped as far as planting goes and wanted to see if anyone had any ideas for Epiphitic ferns, and a plain medium green brom type that could potentialy raise tads.

Thanks.


----------



## Ridge (Jun 7, 2004)

Looks good so far, do you know what kind of frog you are putting in there yet? 

I always like ledges and horizontal spaces in tall tanks for plants and climbing frogs. 

I just trimmed back all of my tanks and should have offered up some cuttings before I tossed them. I will probably have some more in a few weeks though if you are interested.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

I am going to keep a pair or a trio of darklands in it.


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

Did you ever find a source for peat bricks?

I did your background btw.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Nope, I heard Josh frogs might be getting some in soon. But I dont know if I will wait. I think I will just use leca.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Mike,

I have had no problems with flies (melanogaster) escaping my exo screen tops. I like the air flow and thus don't cover them completely with glass. Are they getting through the screen or out the vents and sides of the lid?

As for drilling the exo's. It is extremely easy. I have yet to have one crack on me. I do my drains about 2 inches up the back wall...not on the bottom.

Chris


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Who's Mike?


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hoping someone can help me.

I cant decide weather or not to spray paint the outside of the glass or to get a diy tint kit.

Any ideas?


----------



## knuckles4696 (Jun 23, 2008)

my friend sprayed the outside of his 40 gallon a few weeks ago and i was a lil skeptical at first but as long as you dont over spray it will come out good. its less expensive than the tint kit i think? well either way good luck, and maybe when your done some day i can pop in and see those lil guys! i love darklands!

carlos


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

your welcome anytime. 

Did your friend use the krylon sp. spray paint?


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

I used Krylon on my 75g tank. I sprayed the back and both sides with black. I really like the look of it too. Just make sure your clean the glass really well and tape everything off and spray lots of light coats instead of a couple heavy ones.

You can see it here, but I have installed coco panels since this shot was taken.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks for the picture. How well is the paint secured? Does it flake or chip off very easily?


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

No, not at all but it will scratch, especially in the first week or so until it is completely cured. Once cured it is pretty tough and will take a good knock to scratch it. My SW fish tank has a painted back and has been fine for 6 months. Of course it is against the wall so it is not exposed to things that could scratch it but it is not flaking or peeling or anything like that.


----------



## pacaAndrew (Sep 8, 2008)

So Hows the Construction going?
I waiting on an update


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Well I am waiting till payday to get some more things for the tank. I think next I will paint the sides black and start getting the substrate together and start seeding the tank. I will post and update when I get stuff going again.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Sorry this has taken so long to put up. I have been really busy as of late with school and work. But as promised I am going to complete.

So I decided to spray paint the back and sides of the tank. It went pretty well, had to redo it twice till I got it the way I wanted it.

This is the paint I used










This Is how it came out










Only got a pic of one side...

I also worked on the substrate. I used hydroton for the bottom and used peat moss and lots of bark to make it drain.










Finally I seeded the substrate with springtails and woodlice.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Well this construction journal is in serious need of an update. And Again as I said I would update along the process. I have been slacking but have taken the time to get some pics along the process.

Boiled and Added some Magnolia Leafs



















Got 3 glass tops cut to keep up the humidity. But I think I will only use two of them for the front two slots and keep the back two open. (testing humidity, but so far I like the fact the leaf litter dries off within a few hours.)










Started to plant a little



















Right Side










Left side










Still has a lot to grow in, and a lot more plants to add but I like the start so far.


----------



## Sarkany (Mar 11, 2008)

I was a bit sceptical about the placement of the cork pieces at first but now I really like it. I'm sure it's going to look real good once there are some more plants in it and it has grown in a bit.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

I had finished a custom 75 gallon tank from scratch. I like it but I probably spent more on making the tank then just buying the exo. Plus I like the exo terra doors better. 

I was also a little nervous about trying the corkbark pieces too. Normally I would do Gs, coco, and some pieces of driftwood, but this time I decided to try something different. I think I will like it more when I get some more plants in.

I am planning on placing an order for some orchids which is why I wanted to create different levels of humidity, so I can keep a wider range of them.

I promised myself with this tank I was going to take it slow and not rush it. Which in the past I have rushed my other tanks and not liked how they turned out so this a step in a new direction for me.


----------



## miller (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks great! I know this is a very noob question but how did you plant those plants in the last 2 pics? They really apear to be growing right out of the wood


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Well the bromeliads have stolons on them that you can just push into the background. With the cord tiles I had to pre-make a hole to stick them into.

The discidia sp? I had to pin down with some clips. Which I did the same with the creeping fig.


----------



## miller (Nov 21, 2007)

sounds easy enough to me.Thanks for the info


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I really like the way you put the cork . With a bigger tank you can get away with thicker backgrounds and sides it gives the tank alot of different levels for the plants and frogs to hang . And you can plant it like 3D all the way around .


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

armed2teeth said:


> Did you ever find a source for peat bricks?
> 
> oh man too bad i saw this so late, i got a couple of peat bricks in the closet


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

crb_22601 said:


> Other then those decisions that need to made I guess I need to start FF proofing this tank.
> As I have noticed so far there are 3 possible escape Points.
> 1. Middle of doors (where they connect)
> 2. Where the doors connect to the tank on either side of them.
> ...


where the doors connect to the tank on the sides, just cut 2 pieces of 1/4 inch airline tubing the height of the doors, slit each one once lengthwise down the middle, open the doors, then slip the tubing onto the edges of the sides of the tank, then close the doors. totally ff-proof, and you can take them off and on as much as you want. they can kind of be seen on my small temporary pumilio tank: YouTube - cayo de agua pumilio in exo terra


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Well I have done a little update to the tank. I got a great brom package from Antone and got a cabinet for underneath the tank.



















Very neat cabinet it has a pull out shelf to put fruitflies on while dusting and two drawers one that holds my woodlice and fruitflies and the other that holds my springtails.

I will upload some more pictures of the newly planted tank.


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

What a great tank  The broms are awesome.


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Great finished product, be sure to post pics when it grows in.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

So here is the update with the new broms.

FTS









Right Side









Left Side









One of the inhabitants checking out the new broms


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

Very cool! That frog is awesome


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great looking tank!!


----------

